

Symbian Finishes As 2011’s Top Mobile OS - samstokes
http://www.webpronews.com/nokia%E2%80%99s-symbian-finishes-as-2011%E2%80%99s-top-mobile-os-2011-12

======
nextparadigms
This is about total subscribers, so I'm not surprised that Symbian is still
leading the way. Android surpassed Symbian in _new_ sales since late 2010 and
now has about 50% market share for new sales, but it still has a little more
to go before it surpasses Symbian's total user base. It's just now starting to
surpass the iOS (iPhone/iPod touch/iPad) total user base, too.

